# Anwendung auf WebSphere deployen



## apparat (20. Dez 2005)

ich habe den websphere 6.0 auf meinem pc als anwendungsserver. zur entwicklung meiner anwendungen nutze ich das rational development programm. dort kann ich die anwendung auch deployen und als ear-datei exportieren. ich möchte nun aber meine anwendung direkt in den produktionsserver deployen ohne die anwendung jedesmal neu installieren zu müssen.

gibts es da eine möglichkeit im rational?

gruß apparat


----------



## Ives (21. Dez 2005)

Hi, 

wie wär´s mit einem automatischen Deployment per Skript. Websphere selber bietet zwei Möglichkeiten (Jython, Jacl) an. In einem der Websphere Redbooks ist das beschrieben.

Ein ganz simples Beispiel findest du hier: http://home.arcor.de/izander/tutorial/ant/wsadminInstall1.html

Alternativen gibt es sicherlich noch bei den Open Source Projekten, z. B. mittels Ant. Aber das habe ich dafür noch nicht genutz und kann daher nicht sagen ob es wirklich funktioniert.

Gruss

Ives


----------



## apparat (21. Dez 2005)

naja bei deinem beispiel ist es doch aber so das du im rational erst die anwendung als ear-datei exportieren musst und das script dann die ear datei auf den server klatscht. ich will es ja so haben, dass nur meine neuen kleinen änderungen aktualisiert/hinzugefügt werden. 

die ganze ear-datei würde nämlich sehr lange brauchen. oder gibt es im rational direkt keine möglichkeit gleich den produktionsserver einzubinden?


----------



## apparat (22. Dez 2005)

also ich habe ja jetzt schon mal herausgefunden das man den produktionsserver direkt in das rational einbinden kann. was jetzt vielleicht sein könnte das man über dieses auto-publishing das übertragen lässt. im websphere gibt es ja auch dieses automatische class-reloading welches im laufenden betrieb die klassen nachladen kann welche sich geändert haben.
ich kann den produktionsserver zwar aus dem rational starten und stoppen aber irgendwie muss er jetzt noch die dateien publizieren.


----------

